# Parking Lot 14-Portofino Beach!



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

These pompano are all getting eaten by Ladyfish, blue fish and an occasional shark. But just wait, right?, A little cooler water temp and we should be back in business.

Uh, oh,, How do I upload these pics?

Sorry, can't seem to figure that part out, here. 

Got some great pictures of partial fish...


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

You have to hit the button that looks like a mountain/triangle with a dot to insert an image in your post.

Nice Speck

Jon


----------



## Josey Wales (Oct 19, 2007)

what in the hell are you talking about Todd


----------

